# Water change setup...



## ajadcock (19 Aug 2013)

Hi all,

I'm looking to do is set up a system where the external filter on my tank is used to assist changes.
I have seen various auto top up systems with lots of permanent plumbing etc which I dont want to do

I want to put a 3 way valve on the filter outlet so it is either pumping into the tank or into a bucket/hose into garden. Then the same on the filter inlet so its drawing water from the tank or from a bucket of treated water.

It seems viable but I dont have a fricken' clue what parts to get or where from - I had a rummage through ebay but wasn't sure what I was looking at or what is suitable (read watertight and not going get me in trouble with the wife!)

any assistance would much appreciated ladies and gents! 

Adam

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## GHNelson (19 Aug 2013)

Hi
I wouldnt bother...purchase one of these and some tubing.....and a tub for water.
 1000 LITRE INLINE / IMMERSIBLE WATER PUMP - AQUARIUM / POND | eBay
hoggie


----------



## ajadcock (19 Aug 2013)

BOOM shot down in flames  hehe. thanks bud yeah thats deffo an option but I wanted to get away from buying another pump when theres a perfectly good one sitting there already! If nobody comes up with anything else then that will be the way foreward!

Adam

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DrRob (19 Aug 2013)

3 way valves are very expensive, a t-piece and 2 normal taps though......


----------



## ajadcock (19 Aug 2013)

ahhh yes thats a pretty good shout! hmmmm I wonder I may do some more fishing (see what I did there  ) around ebay and see what I can find unless anbody knows where i can T's and taps for aquarium hose? 

Adam

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Andy Thurston (19 Aug 2013)

Its doable but will cost about £50 cheaper to buy another pump. 3way valves here are £25 each
3 Way Push Fit Valve - 12mm
Push fit tees on same site for about £2 each


----------



## Lee Sweeting (19 Aug 2013)

Check this link out on TGM Water changes made easy | The Green Machine. I use this method and it works great.


----------



## Andy Thurston (19 Aug 2013)

I do 100l without any form of pump. I just syphon from tank to drain and from sink to tank just a gravel cleaner and hose pipe and no mess. You can speed this up using a bigger diameter pipe much cheaper than buying a powerhead


----------



## ajadcock (20 Aug 2013)

I have found taps and T's on ebay the only problem is they dont specify if the taps are shut off or just flow reducing.

http://item.mobileweb.ebay.co.uk/viewitem?itemId=360193004042&index=0&nav=WATCHING&nid=09893283986
http://item.mobileweb.ebay.co.uk/viewitem?itemId=160824862709&index=1&nav=WATCHING&nid=11233090674&skus=Type%3A20MM+2-WAY+TAP

They aren't too expensive but everything may still cost more than a pump. I think it would be quite a nice solution without going down the fully plumbed auto top up system route  

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ajadcock (20 Aug 2013)

just heard from seller of the taps on the bay and the taps are shut offs as well so its possible! 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Bryson375 (24 Aug 2013)

you gonna put up some pics of the setup when you've done it?


----------



## ajadcock (25 Aug 2013)

I'd love to but I'm having a slight time related issue - we have a 7 week old girl now! and my wife's Maternity pay is rubbish :s
I've since seen all the fittings in swallow aquatics near me for not much really so maybe I can do some arm twisting/begging lol 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ER Man (26 Aug 2013)

If your put a t-piece on the "IN" pipe of your filter with a valve/tap on it then all you need to do is turn off the filter open the valve and the water will syphon out. you don't need 3 x valves?


----------



## ajadcock (26 Aug 2013)

ER man: you're right that would work only problem is I've already done it without thinking about that 

so it is done, I have taken some pics whilst building but I got caught up in the build and they are crappy photos. 
I haven't fully tested this yet but its currently running in "normal" mode without any trouble!


A pile of parts and some spare hose





A "T" and a tap installed, about to fit the other tap to finish this section




one complete (blurred oops) section 




I'll try to remember to take better pics of full testing etc. 

taaaraaa for now!

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ER Man (28 Aug 2013)

As long as its working thats all that counts


----------



## wisiu (9 Oct 2013)

ajadcock said:


> I have found taps and T's on ebay the only problem is they dont specify if the taps are shut off or just flow reducing.
> 
> http://item.mobileweb.ebay.co.uk/viewitem?itemId=360193004042&index=0&nav=WATCHING&nid=09893283986
> http://item.mobileweb.ebay.co.uk/viewitem?itemId=160824862709&index=1&nav=WATCHING&nid=11233090674&skus=Type:20MM 2-WAY TAP
> ...


 

I am wondering how good are the valves ? have you had any leaks ? I am going to do similar system but I am a bit worried that the plastic valve might leak and flood the room.


----------



## NattyAntlers (9 Oct 2013)

I have used similar taps and they leaked, not a lot but enough for me to buy Eheim taps.
I also tried pulling water from a bucket through an Eheim 2213 and into the tank and it didn't want to know.
The bottom of the bucket was about 4 inches below the bottom of the filter probably would have worked if it had been slightly higher than the filter.


----------



## ajadcock (9 Oct 2013)

I have a slight leak but not enough to actually leak onto the floor as I have a bit of hose attached. It seems to fill a little bit then stop?

Thinking about it when I bought the tap it had one of those tag things right through the bore and it had been closed. So maybe got damaged?

I found the same thing - it was a bit slow with my bucket level with filter, but with the bucket on a makeshift stand above filter it was fine.

Other than that it works for me 

Adam


----------

